# The many faces of a 10 gal.



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to TPT!

Pics would probably help most, but if you got your DHG from a big box store, most likely it was grown emersed and now is going through a major meltdown as it transitions to submerged growth. 

I've found dosing Excel to be a major help in keeping algae in check while plants go through this process.

Most people switch to canister filters when they start running CO2 on their tanks to avoid outgassing CO2, but HOB filters can work too as long as they don't have biowheels and you're good about keeping the water levels high enough to avoid surface agitation. AquaClears are a popular choice.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*pictures?*

Did it work?


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*good.*

1: First bought dhg while having ALL the wrong equipment
2: New finnex P+ and fugeray and eco complete
3: Fixtures and awful Nat GEO hob


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*heeeeeres Nigel!*

My dinner plate sized soft shell turtle that finally dug himself out of the sand. My personal loch ness monster!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Could you get some better close-ups of your plants?


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Dhg looked rough. Time to reboot


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't think it looks too bad. Definitely coverting.

It will carpet more quickly if you break up the clumps and spread them around. Painstaking work, tweezers are incredibly helpful.

Like outdoor lawn grass, DHG will also spread more quickly if you "mow" it regularly.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Needed more stems.... or so I thought.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Crypts would be a good choice.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

New photo today. Still trying to find some missing pieces; new rocks, better co2 diffusion and back ground plants to hide Mr. Cow...


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*new rocks and nerites...*

Found some neat rocks, will be getting more soon. Trying to hide co2 and cir pump with what i have.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*huh?*

Any thoughts?


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*dhg looking rough*

DHG was a no go....


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

That photo of your turtle.. looks like its doing some sorta sexy dance and giving a "heeeey baaaby" kinda look" quite amusing, shame its so anti.. anything lol I have a 11+" leopard sailfin pleco that's about as bad (but doesn't eat fish thankfully... yet) but he won't let any plants live in hsi tank he eats them all.. so solution: make a 'garden' aka aquaponic system above the tank that canister water goes through! "HAHA CANT REACH THOSE PLANTS!" *ahem*


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Im building him a pond as he has out grown this 55 rather quickly. He ate a 7" pleco after 2 years of companionship. It just vanished.... However, when I let him mingle with some younger slider turtles he freaks and hides in the sand only popping his head up to see if they're gone. He is a very wierd creature indeed.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*no good*

Things are not looking good...


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

yellabelly said:


> Things are not looking good...


What's wrong?


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Going to pull out most of the dhg... Raok from a new friend on here. But they didnt stay in long...


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*thinning out the grass*

Pulled out 90% of dhg and tried new stems. Blah


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*new plants from a new friend*

First off, thanks to Sbinf here on TPT for my new additions. I picked up quite a few new species to see what will do well in my setup. Im not sure of all the names but just a few are:
Sunset hygro
Cabomba/2 types
Dwarf sag
Marsilea M
Frogbit
EDIT: Only kept the Marsilea M.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*lights on!*

New stuff


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*3 days of noticeable growth*

Dhg still looking like crap. Everything else is blowing up.

Edit: blowing up to me might not be the same to you but its more than I've had in the last few months.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*5/28*

5 days after additions. Had to trim a few things already. Hoping the hygro will turn around.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*otocinclus fry!!!!*

Didn't think these guys successfully mated or conceived in aquariums? 

Edit: Had a bunch of baby Ottos. Only a few survived.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*baby ottos*

Maybe you can see them.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Gratz!

Curious- do you know your tank's pH, gH, and kH?


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*parameters*

No im sorry. I do not test it. I find that when constantly checking there's always something off and trying to correct the issue has lead to death of plants and inhabitants alike.

I did just find 2 hydra which is unnerving... I got them out immediately but how many more are around?

EDIT: no hydra in months


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*update*

10 days


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*yep, lots of otto fry swimming about.*

The fat cowfish, Ive been keeping him fed so he wont think of eating the little ones.


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

Seems like you have a ton of light for a 10g. I know the DHG will struggle if you don't have a nutrient rich substrate to help keep it growing. 

In my old planted tanks it would never grow well in inert substrate till I dirted the tank to provide more nutrients. It also grows like crazy in my ADA soil.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*Dhg*

Started with all terrible equipment, dhg needs better...

I left maybe 1/5 in the tank and replaced it with M.minuta. 
The lights are staggered, only on together from 12-2pm. I only have a 8 hour photo period that kinda mimics a short daylight period with low, high, low.

EDIT: too much light, ^ was right...


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

yellabelly said:


> It was the first thing in this tank with a single t8. I do have ecocomplete in the tank, co2, booster (now excel) and flourish but it never looked good. It threw out runners but they were immediately covered in blue green algae. After adding lots of other plants everything is fine, except the dhg stayed ugly. I left maybe 1/5 in the tank and replaced it with M.minuta.
> The lights are staggered, only on together from 12-2pm. I only have a 8 hour photo period that kinda mimics a short daylight period with low, high, low.


Eco complete doesn't have any fertilizers in it, it's just a great medium for allowing fertilizers to get to the plants. It might have a little, but it's just mostly trace amounts. As for the algae problem, you might want to try to do the 1-2 punch on it to help try and get rid of it. Might want to take out the inhabitants first though.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*Hardly any algae left.*

Only had algae on the DHG. Everything else is going great. 
Personally I think bombing a tank with all these chemicals is defeating the point. If your doing things right with the correct equipment then theres no need. People who constantly check their parameters are setting themselves up for disappointment. I quit checking them. I let the plants tell me what they need. Algae? Cut the light cycle or intensity. Weak color plants? water changes and ferts... NOT buying chemicals to alter parameters temporarily for a "quick fix". 
I must be doing something right as I have alot of otto fry swimming about. Im having to trim plants weekly and water is clear as it can be in a 10 year old tank.
DHG is just finicky, especially when planting emersed stuff in a tank with terrible equipment. Lesson learned.
Im thinking about picking up a new mat and trying again now that it looks like ive got things under control.


----------



## gnikwoc (Jan 9, 2014)

give your DHG a tiight trimming, quite short and clean off the BGA with a tooth brush.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*There's always something.*

Found a few limpets yesterday. Neat little intruders though. As long as they dont become a nuisance they can stay. I think I got rid of the hydras though.The baby ottos are still all over. 

(Found a hydra attached to a limpet too, a very strange site indeed.)


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*6/5*

Few plants reached the top again...


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

yellabelly said:


> Seachem flourish


When you run out of Seachelm flourish you ought to try Select Aquatic dry fert. Last longer since it comes in dry form and you make a solution.

What are the hydra?


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*will do*

Hydra are little freshwater jellyfish that feed on fry and shrimp. I have a bunch of otto fry and apparently thats uncommon so I need to get rid of them (without chemicals). Want to start a nano cube shrimp tank. (My wife says "not until we move". Which is smart but im impatient.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

yellabelly said:


> My wife says "not until we move". Which is smart but im impatient.


Ironically I am in the same boat. Keep telling myself that the fish could die after the move. Thus best to just keep the fish I have and not increase the load unless nature takes it course and produces more.

If you are staying in Atlanta Georgia check out the atlanta aquarium association


yellabelly said:


> Any ideas on taller plants that I could replace the 2 non aquatics with?


Since you are injecting Co2 why don't you try some plants with color like Red Milfoil (Myriophyllum tuberculatum) or Scarlet Temple (Alternanthera reineckii). For plants check with Larry He is in Roswell Ga.

Oh also forgot a cheaper alternative to API Co2 booster is Metricide or Cidex. Not cidex odt. Excel has 1.5% Glut. Today seeing a quart on Ebay $15. A gallon on Ebay $21. Dilute with tank water or distilled water or tap water treated.

Solution here


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Still see a lot of otto fry. Seems like eggs keep hatching as i have some brand new ones, some getting their colors and a few that are completely marked.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

yellabelly said:


> Still see a lot of otto fry. Seems like eggs keep hatching as i have some brand new ones


What are you feeding them?
Do you remove the eggs to a separate tank?


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

I haven't done anything honestly. Im sure I've lost some but I can always find atleast 10-15 hanging around. They're eating the algae I guess. I covered my filter inlet with an old net to keep them from being sucked up and so far so good as i can tell.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Edited: wss going to buy dry ferts but i decided not long after this that those plant types weren't for me


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

yellabelly said:


> Looking for dry ferts...Problem im having is the fact that there are many (too many) types of dry ferts out there.
> What else (on top of flourish) do I need.
> 
> Im seeing some yellowing of dwarf sag, and a lack of color in my sunset hygro and a few others.


Select aquatics has a good all in 1 fert. I add KNO3 (potassium nitrate) to it. Spectricide stump remover, which can be found at hardware store in some states, is 100% KNO3. 

In a 10G I dose 10ml of solution: 
select 4ml
KNO3 15ml
Water 473ml

The Hygro sunset is a nitrate hog. So add KNO3. Use the flourish until you run out. Nitrates should be 10 - 20 ppm. It can be tested at a pet store.
You want to increase it slowly. 

Read this - Mix 30 ml (3 tsp or 1 Tbs) into 1 cup of water. 1ml = 1.08 ppm of NO3 in 10g of water.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*few new news*

Picked up a few new tank mates and some root tabs.
EDIT: Only Marsilea M. took off

Picked up a few more ottos from the same place I got the last group. 
I got 3 more nerites: 1 black zebra, 1 red tracked, and a solid black with a single thin stripe.. not sure what he is but its neat.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

yellabelly said:


> Picked up a few new tank mates and some root tabs as ive read that most of my plants now are root feeders.


Your ground plants may be okay with only root tabs. 
Ludwigia, Cabomba and sunset hygro are nitrate hogs.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*more new additions.*

Guess ill just rip out the old and add the new regularly...


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

yellabelly said:


> Guess ill just rip out the old and add the new regularly...


Talking about discarding plants?


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes, turtle food...


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

yellabelly said:


> Not really, just getting them out of this tank. I think I have made about 10 desktop bowls and gave them to friends .


I might be interested in some. What are you near?


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Snellville/Loganville area. About 25mins from Stone Mountain.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*hygro deficiency?*

Looking a little pale...


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

yellabelly said:


> Looking a little pale...


I think it is a nitrate dificiency


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Edited: done with stems and such..
Live and learn. 
I really like the way moss tanks looks, so that's where im headed.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

yellabelly said:


> Anyone viewing have any moss.
> If I understood how to package stems and such, I would gladly send a bunch..
> 
> Sunset H
> marsilea m


I have some Taiwan moss the aprox size of my palm I will trade with you. I am interested in Sunset H and Marsiliea. PM'd

I see you are in Snellville/Loganville area. To far for a meet. Want to do a trade via usps? If yes pm me your address.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*look any better?*

Made my own kno3, dosing 2x a week. 

?


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*another fts*

Lets try a weird ass tripod tree... good news I guess would be a ton more baby ottos stuck on the wall.
The last photo shows a baby otto on the wood.

And... im using brown sugar for the diy co2 and its great


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*attaching moss*

Is that "tree" too densely attached?


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*moving stuff around. ..*

Less random plants...


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Blah blah blah, angry rant, blah.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

It is possible what melted will come back. Just don't move anything for a while. Before giving up perhaps try moss, ferns and and anubias. The sunset hydro and other stem plants look healthy. 

You must of been doing something right for your ottos were breeding. Some pet stores would give you credit for them. How are the fry doing?

My first tank was overcome with BBA. Then the cause of BBA was low nitrates and high phosphates, for city dosed water with phosphates. As Tom Barr states nitrates is very important. When I had hair algae it was because of nitrates too high, which occurred because I was overfeeding my fish. Got hair algae under control with water changes every other day. Now phosphates are low in water and BBA started coming back. Stopped feeding with flake food and changed to spectricde. Now algae under control. 

What are your nitrates, phosphates, ph, and gh?


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

The tank has been all but gutted, plants will be left alone in an outdoor pool to either take over or die. I dont care. As for my fish/snails, they will continue to be in the tank with a decent rock layout,alittle java moss, peacock, and "mini xmas" moss (or that's what they said it is).


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

yellabelly said:


> Im not spending another dime. I'll leave this stuff up to the scientists and asians.


That is light is very strong. Logically seems the main problem was imbalance of Co2 and light. For DIY Co2 is not as strong as pressurized Co2. Why not give it 1 more try by raising the light. Also add a siesta period (3hrs on/ 3hrs off/ 3hrs on). Plus dose KNO3.

Or trade the light for some nice exceptional fish, like Gobies. Post an add at Atlanta club


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Gutted


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

yellabelly said:


> Gutted


So now what are you going to do with that lovely light?


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*lights*

I like the planted plus. Mosses that have been tied down are looking good. It sits over the wisteria and the moss gets plently of indirect light from it. I did remove the 12" but it's going on my wife's betta tank. I really do enjoy the simplicity of it now. Still constantly tweaking the top rocks to look more "natural". 
The stems i had just looked like the bunch of weeds that they are.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

yellabelly said:


> Mosses that have been tied down are looking good. It sits over the wisteria and the moss gets plently of indirect light from it.
> I really do enjoy the simplicity of it now.


Then perhaps mosses are the plants for you. They are many variations of mosses.

Ferns too are low tech. Here are some Trident ferns
Here another idea for a simple theme


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

BTW, plants didnt die. They were not what I wanted to see in my tank. The more tanks you see, the more you realize what you want to achieve. "Dutch" just isn't for me.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

yellabelly said:


> BTW, plants didnt die. They were not what I wanted to see in my tank. The more tanks you see, the more you realize what you want to achieve. "Dutch" just isn't for me.


I quite understand that. For there are times I wish I had just stuck with moss, fern, and crypts. For I am finding to get deep color plants I have to inject Co2, which leads to spending more money on this hobby which I shouldn't do.

So are all of the stem plants gone? Are you going the auction in Sept in Forest Park. People from out of state come to it.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Started cycling another 10 gallon the other day...
Will be getting a few new 3gals for a betta and my mountainscape soon. The original 10 is OLD. I came home to a puddle on the table and an inch short in the tank. Thinking i might have a crack in the bottom i went ahead and picked up another one. Was wanting to get at least a 20long but id have to build another stand. I'm looking to move real soon so a cheapo 10 will do.

Threw in a piece of driftwood found at the lake awhile back to get it sunk along with a lil bit of moss.

This tank will only be housing a young Raphael Cat and his otto buddies.

Bump: This piece of wood has a nice "trunk" that you cant see as the rocks are holding it down while becoming water logged. I was hoping to set it up like a tree, covering the top of the "branches" with some moss to act as more of a shelter for Mr. Cow the catfish. Ill probably use a simple gravel substrate since there wont be any real root feeders. 
The original 10 will be torn down ASAP


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

yellabelly said:


> Started cycling another 10 gallon the other day...
> 
> Ill probably use a simple gravel substrate since there wont be any real root feeders.


Glad to see you haven't given up. 

I prefer river sand. For it is brown and mulm doesn't stick to it like with the white sands. I get it at landscaper's co. 50lb for $3.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking cool. Nevermind the post maintenance debri...


----------



## psych (Jan 7, 2013)

That actually looks really great. Heaps better, imo, than what you had before. Obviously it wasn't for lack of trying. It just didn't work out. I just got finished ordering a ton of plants, different kinds, and will stick them in the tank and see what sticks and what doesn't. Right now I'm staring at a heap of Java Fern, Driftwood, and plants that have seen better days.


----------



## Leaky Filter (Nov 30, 2011)

This is my favorite journal. Spoken like a true grower.

Test the water? Nope. Stupid. 
Plant list? Your guess is as good as mine.
Fertilizer? They'll let me know.
Baby Otos? Sure. Why not? Here's a dozen. 

Keep it up!


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

LoL! Im gonna figure this out eventually. I think im stuck on mosses. Stems just aren't for me. 
Haven't tested the parameters in months.
I tend to over think and cant keep my hands out the tank.

Lessons learned but not followed...


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

The easiest plants to grow hands down are crypts IMO and exp. I didn't read your whole journal but what I can see if you have gorgeous rocks that would look great with some crypts.

Don't need co2 either


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Im really hoping to try some shrimp soon. Just rcs to start. Ive had pretty good luck with keeping the inhabitants healthy so I guess we'll see. That being said, I am trying to stick with mini plants to not take away from any others specific features. Meaning that having a large leafed plant would make the mosses look like a blob but having other mosses, fissidens, and possibly petite nanas would allow the individual fronds of the moss types to be more visible. 

I do appreciate the feedback!


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Well I'm about to start a little betta tank.
My wife has a young female betta thats in a junky plastic bowl with a horrible led. Poor girl....
Little does my wife know what i have planned.
I ordered a simple Deep Blue 5.5 gallon tank, one of the newer finnex stingray leds and a corner sponge filter. I will move my tripod tree over as a new tree is forming in the almost cycled aquarium. Other than that im still working on it.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

yellabelly said:


> Well I'm about to start a little betta tank.
> My wife has a young female betta thats in a junky plastic bowl with a horrible led. Poor girl....
> Little does my wife know what i have planned.
> I ordered a simple Deep Blue 5.5 gallon tank, one of the newer finnex stingray leds and a corner sponge filter. I will move my tripod tree over as a new tree is forming in the almost cycled aquarium. Other than that im still working on it.


Since Bettas don't require filtration you could get a small internal filter on Ebay. It would take up less room. I got a SunSun HJ-311B internal filter for my 2 gallon. It has a spray bar thus not noticeable.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Ive got a few mini pumps and such but ill probably try the sponge filter because she wants a few african dwarf frogs. She apparently is confiscating all my nerites too. 
I did however receive the new Finnex Stingray LeD. I wish all my other Finnex Leds looked this cool. It wouldn't work for carpeting plants alone but for a betta and peacock moss its will do awesome.

Bump: Letting the moss fill out more before I add substrate. 
The light that's on this 10gal is the new(ish) Finnex Stingray. Believe it or not this is a 16" LED that some how fits on a 20" tank. Im very impressed with the amount of light, design and fitting. It came with mounting brackets to replace any CFL or T8 hood (garbage) lights. 
Its not staying on here but i had to play....


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Went out and bought a few new tank mates. A few more nerites for the betta tank, which I will be starting a journal for soon. Its up and running but I can't put "Finley"(betta) in until the wife gets back from the Bahamas... Yep, and I'm here... 
I got 2 julii corys just because and another younger Raphael Cat to keep the other company. Im waiting on a few pygmy corys to arrive at the LFS.
Also found some mini xmas moss to play with.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*tank swap*

Moved EVERYTHING into the new tank. Waiting for it to clear up more before pics. I think it will be neat when the mosses fill in more. They already have quite a bit. 
My wifes betta tank is really taking shape..


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*canister filter*

Picked up a marineland c160 canister filter today for $50 at petsmart. Good deal imo as ordering one online could have been alittle cheaper but if there's any issues at least i can take it back without shipping. Looks like I'll have my buddy make me a glass "lily pipe" and inlet. Its good to know glass blowers for a number of things!


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Ive been contemplating other moss types but ive read that keeping more than a few mosses is a no no. Aswell as the fact that the fish need warmer temps than most mosses.
Would fissidens be ok? 
I have java, peacock and i believe mini xmas as the fronds are tiny compared to most other types.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

yellabelly said:


> Ive been contemplating other moss types but read that keeping more than a few mosses is a no no.


Why?


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Not sure really. Ive just read that more than a few times.
Although what i have is probably not what it was sold as... so as long as it continues to thrive, I'll be happy. So far so good. My catfish enjoy the shade and playing around the "limbs".


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Love the tree. Just seems to be missing ground plants. Hydrocotyle I think would be a nice addition. It doesn't require substrate.

Your tree reminds me of MrAls 10G


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

I do like the hydrocotyle idea. It seems small enough to fit in. I was thinking of trying DHG one more time but without the expectations of a carpet. I think the sparse "wild grass" look might be cool. NM, i have Corys....


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

yellabelly said:


> I do like the hydrocotyle idea. It seems small enough to fit in. I was thinking of trying DHG one more time but without the expectations of a carpet..


DHG would need KNO3 (potassium nitrate) to survive long term. Can be found in Spectricide Stump Remover at some hardware stores. I read hazard info on it that stated it is 100% KNO3. It is illegal in some states.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

No thanks, been down that road. It would be fine the way i want to use it. Not grow it. I have all the ferts but dont care to play the deficiency game. When/if it looks bad.... rip out and add new. It's cheaper and safer than chemicals.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

That is why I suggested the hydrocotyle.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Started getting a little blue green algae in places. Tank only had a root tab for the marsilea m. Ive dosed flourish comp once in 2 water changes so i know it doesn't have excess nutrients. The tank has good movement with the canister filter and mini powerhead. 

Im guessing the light is too strong. Im still using a planted plus but it staggered to the front. Most the moss is only 6 inches from the surface on top of the "tree". 
Any thoughts or inputs?


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

My Finnex planted plus went dead tonight... No explainable reason.
Maybe i should get 2 Stingrays or 2 planted+ cliplights.
Hopefully I can figure this out.


----------



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

This journal is pretty nice and the name suits it well haha. I used to have my hands in the tank a lot also. 
Once you start changing stuff, it's hard to stop and plus there's always something new you want to try!



yellabelly said:


> My Finnex planted plus went dead tonight... No explainable reason.
> Maybe i should get 2 Stingrays or 2 planted+ cliplights.
> Hopefully I can figure this out.


You should be able to get a replacement for it or fixed under their warranty!


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Tore the tree down. Picked up a free 25 gallon that will better suit my abundance of anubias and allow me to have my proper groups of corys. New ish journal to follow.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*Finnex planted plus repaired!!!*

BTW, Finnex sent me a new power source for my pl+.
They are awesome! I sent an email asking about replacement parts and they offered to fix my fixture if i mailed it in OR send me the part since I am capable of soldering. My fixture was just 10 days out of warranty but they acted immediately and resolved my problem. 
Finnex is truly a stand up company!


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*neat*

I have a 30 gallon cycling behind a 10 gallon that has been cleaned out minus the fish. Thought it looked cool...


----------

